# Begriffsklärung: Trank Elixier etc.



## Shour (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo
Kann mir mal jemand die Definitionen von "Trank" und "Elixier" sagen? Was ist der Unterschied? Und was genau ist ein "Kampf-" und was ein "Wächterelixier" - wofür sind diese Begriffe wichtig? Bei manchen Elixieren steht "gilt sowohl als Kampf- als auch als Wächterelixier" - was bedeutet das?
Danke für Antworten
Bunte Grüße


----------



## Pomela (27. Februar 2008)

Die Wirkung von Elixieren hält über den Tod hinaus an, die der Tränke nicht.

Man kann jeweils gleichzeitig nur 1 Kampf- und 1 Wächterelixier benutzen. Folgerichtig nur 1 Elixier, wenn dieses als Kampf- & Wächterelixier deklariert ist.


----------



## Abrid (27. Februar 2008)

So hier die richtige Bezeichnung:

Tränke:
tränke können jederzeit zu sich genommen werden, allerdings haben Tränke einen Cooldown von 2 Minuten (es kann nur alle zwei Minuten ein Trank genommen werden)

Elixiere:
Hier gibt es die Unterscheidung zwischen Wächter- und Kampfelixiere.
Es können immer nur EIN Wächter- und EIN Kampfelixier gleichzeitig eingenommen werden. Bei einem Tod ist die Wirkung der Elixiere erloschen und diese müssen neu konsumiert werden.

Fläschchen:
Fläschchen gelten SOWOHL als Wächter- und Kapmfelixier, daher kann neben einem Fläschchen keine anderen Elxiiere konsumiert werden, allerdings halten Fläschchen über den Tod hinaus.


----------



## Jeryhn (27. Februar 2008)

Tränke  sind die mana und heiltränke (verjungerungstrank usw) haben jedes mal 2 min abklingzeit

Elixiere : sind stärkungsbuffs die eine stunde langhalten es gibt 2 arten der Elixiere wächter (z.B +rüssi, +leben usw)
Kampf Elixiere(+spellcrit,+beweglichkeit +healbonus usw)
Alle Elixiere verschwinden nach dem tod

Flasks oder Fläschchen
Sind auch Elixiere die aber 2stunden lang halten und auch nach dem tod weiter bestehen(speziel für raids gedacht) diese gelten dann als kampf und wächter elixier.


----------



## Tirkari (27. Februar 2008)

Tränke müssen nicht nur Mana oder Leben zurückbringen, gibt auch viele andere (Wuttrank, Hurtigkeitstrank, Hasttrank, Unsichtbarkeitstrank, Trank der Wahnsinnstärke, ...)
Was Tränke aber alle gemeinsam haben, ist die kurze Wirkungsdauer. Entweder bewirken sie einen Instant-Effekt (zB mehr Mana) oder sie halten nur wenige Sekunden, während Elixiere eine Stunde lang (oder bis zum Tod) halten.
(Ausnahme Trank des verrückten ALchemisten, der zusätzlich zur Trankwirkung noch eine zufällige Elixierwirkung hat)


----------

